# ilove will 60euro von mir



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

hallo leute

ich habe im juni bei ilove einen flirtcode geholt und dachte, dass ist kostenlos. jetzt nach den ferien hatte ich plötzlich einen posten auf meiner rechnung und soll jetzt schon über 60euro bezahlen. nach einem anruf bei meinem anbieter sagte man mir, das ich bei ilove ein abo abgeschlossen hätte. 5 euro pro woche. ich habe nie ein abo abgeschlossen und habe auch nie einen preis gesehen. das abo abbestellen kann man da auf der seite auch nirgends und es gibt auch keinen hinweis wie. ich habe hier im forum gelesen, das die anbieter die kosten zurückzahlen. soll ich nun bezahlen oder mein handy gesperrt lassen.

heike


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

heike schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe hier im forum gelesen, das die anbieter die kosten zurückzahlen...


Das hat aber nichts mit Deinem Thema zu tun! Für den Rest sei der Jurist zitiert:





> Den einzigen Rat den Du bekommen kannst: Geh zu einem Rechtsanwalt.
> Alles andere wäre hier unzuässige Rechtsberatung, die das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet.
> _________________
> Der Jurist


----------

